# [Poll] Ethan Ralph's marriage to May



## Telemeter (Dec 20, 2022)

Ethan Ralph has announced (once again) that he intends to marry forever-fiancee May as a side show for a Ralph organized event (once again).

Will Dick Masterson tell him he'll be his best man only to then have a limb explode at the last minute (once again)?

Will Ralph forget to even bring May to the event (once again)?






Link

Archive


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 20, 2022)

Hell yes, it will of course be simply ceremonial and they will not be legally married.


----------



## eDove (Dec 20, 2022)

What the fuck took so long? It's extremely easy to get legally married (at the least) and then you can have the ceremony whenever you felt like. 

This, of course, probably isn't financially "in the cards" for them. As @Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said, it's likely going to be some bullshit ceremony that doesn't actually matter in the legal sense. Ralph's too much of a pussy bitch to have a state-recognized marriage.


----------



## Twinkletard (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm convinced that May is just Ethan's 'beard' as he really wants to suck Jim's cock.


----------



## GamerGateSurvivor (Dec 20, 2022)

I’ll give Ralph credit, marrying his pedo horse at an outlaw wrasslin show is a little classier than marrying her at some smoke-filled bowling alley where he kept getting assaulted by random strangers.


----------



## Massacre (Dec 20, 2022)

Thought he was gonna get married at the bowling alley , probably just another empty promise, _keep on hoping may.._


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 20, 2022)

He should've just done it at that bowling alley.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Dec 20, 2022)

> Hope to see some of you there at the ceremony in Atlantic City



Any chance of Kikewheels officiating / attending?


----------



## WaveMeltzer (Dec 20, 2022)

And here we sit, always the guntsmaid, never the gunt...


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 20, 2022)

GamerGateSurvivor said:


> I’ll give Ralph credit, marrying his pedo horse at an outlaw wrasslin show is a little classier than marrying her at some smoke-filled bowling alley where he kept getting assaulted by random strangers.


You're wrong, he's marrying her in Atlantic City.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 20, 2022)

Ralph keeps trying to have a wedding at his dumb events because he has no real friends who would show up to his wedding otherwise


----------



## GamerGateSurvivor (Dec 20, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> You're wrong, he's marrying her in Atlantic City.


He may get the paperwork signed in Atlantic City, but guaranteed he’s not going to miss the chance to ape the Macho Man marrying Miss Elizabeth in the middle of the ring.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 20, 2022)

Why is everybody assuming Ralph will live that far into 2023 (or won’t be in jail)?


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 20, 2022)

RussianParasite said:


> Why is everybody assuming Ralph will live that far into 2023 (or won’t be in jail)?


If he dies during 2023, Null wins. He either needs to die in the next 11 days or make it all the way to 2024 for it to be a Total Ralphemale W.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Dec 20, 2022)

I voted for all options 50 times with my 150 sock accounts.

I learned my gambling techniques from the ralphamale himself.


----------



## .iota. (Dec 20, 2022)

RussianParasite said:


> Why is everybody assuming Ralph will live that far into 2023 (or won’t be in jail)?





> but i wanted to share good news before any possible bad.



good news:  he won't actually be able to marry meigh in atlantic city
because ...
bad news:  he'll be serving his one year suspended sentence


----------



## FamicomGorby (Dec 20, 2022)

So instead of doing the trashy Vegas wedding he will now be going for the even trashier discount Atlantic City wedding.

Doesn't really matter anyway since I have no faith that Ralph would actually go through with getting married. Can't let Pantsu be able to divorce him and get half of his pill bottles and swamp land.

Hey Ralph, since you read this thread. If you're going to AC, instead of going to whatever trash casino restaurant you were planning on, there's a nice joint down the beach called the Knife and Fork Inn.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Dec 20, 2022)

First Chantel gets fake married and now Ralph? Null is running out of options. I suppose Cooking With Kay is still single.


----------



## SneedYstwyth (Dec 20, 2022)

The Horse-Hog union is inevitable, if only to own the A-Logs. If the man has 2 kids out of spite, what's the big deal about putting a ring on Meigh's hooves?


----------



## Elmo (Dec 20, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph keeps trying to have a wedding at his dumb events because he has no real friends who would show up to his wedding otherwise


I was going to post this. He's holding it so that there will be people in attendance because he can't get anyone (not even his own aunts and uncles) to come lol

Sad. Pathetic!


----------



## germboy (Dec 20, 2022)

I think they are getting married for real this time.

But only so May can't be forced to testify against him in court. (Wouldn't be surprised if his lawyer is putting him up to this tbh)


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Dec 20, 2022)

Can't wait for the second divorce saga. We all know it's gonna happen, and it will be messy, just like everything the hog does and touches.


----------



## Lidl Drip (Dec 20, 2022)

If they get married for real and its not just a bogus ceremony for show (doubt) then that's pretty sad, even most of KF expected Ralph to eventually move on from Meigh and find someone a little bit more attractive although more insane (like Alice). Ralph settling for the horse pedo is like admitting he can't get anything better than digibros sloppy seconds... Even digi didn't want to marry her. Very very shameful display. Ralph has no game anymore. He is old and decrepit and resigned himself to spending his last years on earth with the ugliest most annoying bitch on earth instead of living it up Ralphamale style. Sad!


----------



## SenorCurditos (Dec 20, 2022)

He's going to wed the Horse just to spite this thread.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 20, 2022)

Lidl Drip said:


> If they get married for real and its not just a bogus ceremony for show (doubt) then that's pretty sad, even most of KF expected Ralph to eventually move on from Meigh and find someone a little bit more attractive although more insane (like Alice). Ralph settling for the horse pedo is like admitting he can't get anything better than digibros sloppy seconds... Even digi didn't want to marry her. Very very shameful display. Ralph has no game anymore. He is old and decrepit and resigned himself to spending his last years on earth with the ugliest most annoying bitch on earth instead of living it up Ralphamale style. Sad!


He may just be getting tired from the chase and to add to it that he has two kids already (not that this would stop him but owing child support to two separate people would be hilarious).


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 20, 2022)

It's so tragic that Dick Masterson got his knees broken by a street gang of midget clowns and won't be able to be Ralph's best man. If you have some MDMA you could probably lure Rekeita down there to epically own Josh and the Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 20, 2022)

SenorCurditos said:


> He's going to wed the Horse just to spite this thread.


How the fuck does Ralph marrying Pantsu equate as a win for him?!?!?!


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 20, 2022)

My take is Ralph finally crossed the line and did something even Meigh found unacceptable and threatened to leave. This led to 5 days of being of the air trying to convince her to stay.




After several days of squealing and shouting, they came to an arraignment.



Being married means she owns his ass if she ever decides to leave.


----------



## Little i Internet (Dec 20, 2022)

Where's the option for "Yes, May will be married and widowed within 6 months"?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 20, 2022)

Isn't a marriage for friends and family, like Ethan's parents and immediate relatives... Oh wait.


----------



## Gold Star Commissar (Dec 20, 2022)

Do me a favor, someone at least post videos of him getting punched by some rando at his own wedding.


----------



## GL09 (Dec 20, 2022)

Here Ralph I've used my expert photoshop skills to update your wedding promo seamlessly. Get selling those RalphaMania tickets!


----------



## Elmo (Dec 20, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> My take is Ralph finally crossed the line and did something even Meigh found unacceptable and threatened to leave. This led to 5 days of being of the air trying to convince her to stay.
> 
> View attachment 4121016
> 
> ...


It's not a bad theory outside of the fact that he said that it involves Ralphamania. What does one have to do with the other? So many questions.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 20, 2022)

SenorCurditos said:


> He's going to wed the Horse just to spite this thread.


If that's the reason then I respect it.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 20, 2022)

If we are going with some theories, could it be a possible delay to RalphaMania due to court issues. Maybe enough Alogs complained to the courts he has been in lately and convinced them that this white trash pig is actually a menace to society.

@Capt. Jean Luc Ritard if he gets married I will feel just totally owned. Especially by Meigh— I don’t think I could recover.


----------



## The First Fag (Dec 20, 2022)

If we were to bully him enough, maybe. Otherwise, I doubt it. The last time he married, he fucked it over through his own stupidity and lust. The only thing he's committed to is his stupidity and nothing else.

And even if he did, I'd take it as an L. Imagine your marriage prospects being limited to BPD whores and actual pedophiles who look more mannish than most trannies. Couldn't be me.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 20, 2022)

SenorCurditos said:


> He's going to wed the Horse just to spite this thread.


“AH’M GONNA MARRY PANTSU JUS’ T’ SPITE YEW ALL IF YEW WANNA KNOW TH’ TRUTH AKSHUALLY!”

As with so many here I will be SO owned I do not think I’ll ever get over it. Actually.

Ralph marries Pantsu and the Aylogs are owned.

I really don’t think this dummy who once said that the only reason he doesn’t have a Poli-Sci degree for which he owes hundreds of thousands in loans is because of a lab fee of about $150 has truly thought this through.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 20, 2022)

I can't wait for reports that during the ceremony, another brave sped knocked Ethan on his ass.


----------



## Snuckening2 (Dec 21, 2022)

lol, so is he getting married to avoid Pantsu testifying against him? Or just out of Ralph's weird idea of "showing the dang dirty A-lawgs"?


----------



## HorseGirlSupremacy (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm predicting the next guntling by the end of this year.


----------



## Keranu (Dec 21, 2022)

So I guess Ralph's renewed interest in marriage is only to spite Meigh's family.

Gee what fun it would be if Pantsu runs back to her dad. The Vickers-Morris alliance!


----------



## Feignedgoat (Dec 21, 2022)

Jersh could only hope to achieve to marry a fine mare such as May. In fact I would go as far as to say I don't think this will have any repercussions for Ralph I also think he should drink very heavily on his wedding night and take handfuls of random pills to increase his overall peak health.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Dec 21, 2022)

With Ralph's latest tweets, it makes perfect sense that the only reason he's marrying Pantsu finally is out of spite for her family. 

Has Ralph ever not done anything out of spite? Like the only reason he bothered with the Xander custody battle, was because people pointed out he was abandoning his child, which he's gone and done anyway. It's so easy to goad him into completely fucking up.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 21, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> Has Ralph ever not done anything out of spite? Like the only reason he bothered with the Xander custody battle, was because people pointed out he was abandoning his child, which he's gone and done anyway. It's so easy to goad him into completely fucking up.


He also jumps the gun and tries to marry the first woman he sees so he can turn her into a fresh pair of meat to then use as the belt for his Gunt.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 21, 2022)

Snuckening2 said:


> lol, so is he getting married to avoid Pantsu testifying against him? Or just out of Ralph's weird idea of "showing the dang dirty A-lawgs"?


Yes.



FamicomGorby said:


> With Ralph's latest tweets, it makes perfect sense that the only reason he's marrying Pantsu finally is out of spite for her family.
> 
> Has Ralph ever not done anything out of spite? Like the only reason he bothered with the Xander custody battle, was because people pointed out he was abandoning his child, which he's gone and done anyway. It's so easy to goad him into completely fucking up.


IIRC there was a theory that the reason or at least a reason that he knocked up FaiFai was that if she were with child it might give her a reason to stick by him when she found out that revenge porn came from him.


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Dec 21, 2022)

Can't wait to see a pig wearing a cowboy hat and sunglasses vow his life to a horse with the biggest chin since late night. Do you think she'll wear blinders or will they risk guest looking into her eyes.  Just remember it's not just a piece of paper but a commitment under God himself to intertwin your two souls for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Dec 21, 2022)

Can't think of anything classier than an Atlantic City wedding in which a pig marries a horse. Trash through and through that deserve each other.

I'm going to throw a curveball and predict that the Supreme Court weighs in and rules both of them as subhumans in a 7-2 vote, and thus not legally entitled to marriage rights in the US.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Dec 22, 2022)

Ay-lawgs and Gunt Guards save the date: January 13, 2023:


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 22, 2022)

I had to vote no he wont but even if he does I doubt Jersh will feel owned at all; Josh wants to marry a human woman after all and Meigh is closer to a tranny horse than anything else. Hell I'd rather never have sex again than even be stuck in a room with Meigh so if Ralph is gonna take one for the team and marry his pedohorse good for him.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Dec 22, 2022)

He had to wait for Biden to make gay marriage legal because the equine identifies as male.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 22, 2022)

metroid_fetish said:


> He had to wait for Biden to make gay marriage legal because the equine identifies as male.


Gay marriage has been legal in the United States since 2015.

Zoophillia is currently still illegal however and if Biden okays that I think the only thing to do will be to climb a bell tower and wipe this den of degeneracy clean in Minecraft.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 22, 2022)

Ngl I'm looking forward to Ralph Spite Wedding against Pantsu family.


----------



## TEA 3HF (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm hoping Malicious Morris gets Meigh to leave him at the altar for maximum chimpout purposes.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 22, 2022)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> Gay marriage has been legal in the United States since 2015.
> 
> Zoophillia is currently still illegal however and if Biden okays that I think the only thing to do will be to climb a bell tower and wipe this den of degeneracy clean in Minecraft.


It's legal in like 3 states, one is Pennsylvania, thanks to Kero, I had this horrifying knowledge bestowed on me. 

It's probably also legal in Mexico.


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 22, 2022)

I hate to say it but the creepy guy from Washington state that married his pony might have his shit more together than Ralph. The parallels are eerie, though.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 22, 2022)

if The Gunt & Pantsu played this right they might be able to make more money than your run-of-the-mill Tijuana Donkey Show.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 22, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> It's legal in like 3 states, one is Pennsylvania, thanks to Kero, I had this horrifying knowledge bestowed on me.
> 
> It's probably also legal in Mexico.


I was talking on a federal level as that knowledge also haunts me thanks to the zoophiles.


----------



## ant0n (Dec 23, 2022)

The vultures are circling.

Did anyone doubt that when the gunt declared a wrassle match that we would get milk?

I think that the pickleman needs to hold a funeral and scatter the ashes if he gets his hands on them. Sandra would have wanted this.


----------



## TEA 3HF (Dec 23, 2022)

ant0n said:


> The vultures are circling.
> 
> Did anyone doubt that when the gunt declared a wrassle match that we would get milk?
> 
> ...


He left his mum's ashes in a stranger's house in NY. Couldn't even be bothered to give his own *mother* a Christian Burial.

Christ is Kang, sweaties.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 23, 2022)

ant0n said:


> The vultures are circling.
> 
> Did anyone doubt that when the gunt declared a wrassle match that we would get milk?
> 
> ...


So....
He couldn't take Sandra to dialysis and he couldn't take Sandra to whatever shithole he's living in now?
Wow. I hope his gunt catches on fire.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 23, 2022)

heathercho said:


> So....
> He couldn't take Sandra to dialysis and he couldn't take Sandra to whatever shithole he's living in now?
> Wow. I hope his gunt catches on fire.


And he couldn’t/wouldn‘t visit his mother in the two weeks leading up to her death.


----------



## NewnameRealEmail (Dec 23, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> And he couldn’t/wouldn‘t visit his mother in the two weeks leading up to her death.


Just wouldn’t. Let be honest.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> And he couldn’t/wouldn‘t visit his mother in the two weeks leading up to her death.


He actually didn't. She was in some nursing home rotting to death like Ronnie polymerising with his couch, neglected by their only physically functional child. When ole'Salty Sandra sampled the hospital concrete, Ethan was too busy doing his COMPTED trips to immediately fly back. You would think if someone's mother has the affinity to probe hard surfaces with her jaw, they'd be by her all the time. Ethan Ralph's cope cycles from "vaccines" to "CDC won't allow it" -- epitomising laziness and apathy, ie, he never actually tried.

He can babysit slots for professional math spergs like me to felt him with probability but he can't stand his daughter for a full week and he failed to be by the side of his rotting Mama as Satan delivers the checkmate to her soul. The house literally always wins, until some based Jewish man delivers a Kosher engineering masterpiece that even the FBI cannot handle, turning the house into a pile of rubble as curious onlookers cheer his valiant efforts. (I fucking hate this industry.) 
Casinos are just taxation for the poor and money laundering for the rich and the criminals. 
(Harvey's Casino fireworks: https://www.fbi.gov/video-repository/newss-harveys-casino-bomb/view) 

He cares more about slots than his child, more about Cuban trips than his dog, and whimpering about words he understand not is more important than his whore of a mother who was licking the covid-riddled pavement of the hospitals as the slots gives Ethan yet another taste of Markov Chains. This is why no one should care when ayelawgs joke about his subhuman wigger lineage. 

Everything is fair game. Sandra.zip can at least have dialysis in Purgatory.


----------



## Neo_Portugal (Dec 24, 2022)

I really hope Ralph marries pantsu, so that we can finally enter the Ralph cuck saga


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 24, 2022)

Sing along if you know the words:

 Farmer Jershie had farm
 E-I-E-I-O
And on that farm live a pig and horse
E-I-E-I-O


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He actually didn't. She was in some nursing home rotting to death like Ronnie polymerising with his couch, neglected by their only physically functional child. When ole'Salty Sandra sampled the hospital concrete, Ethan was too busy doing his COMPTED trips to immediately fly back. You would think if someone's mother has the affinity to probe hard surfaces with her jaw, they'd be by her all the time. Ethan Ralph's cope cycles from "vaccines" to "CDC won't allow it" -- epitomising laziness and apathy, ie, he never actually tried.


Fast forward a few months to Las Vegas and someone having an extra ticket to Phish and The Gunt made a mad dash to either get a shot or a fake vax card to get in.  Priorities, y’know?

I do wonder though.  Tug died a few weeks ago on Thanksgiving weekend.  How long was The Gunt gonna keep that little factoid under wraps Had he not needed the excuse for his going on a bender after he heard his forever fiancé’s sister say the entire Morris clan hates him?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 26, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He actually didn't. She was in some nursing home rotting to death like Ronnie polymerising with his couch, neglected by their only physically functional child. When ole'Salty Sandra sampled the hospital concrete, Ethan was too busy doing his COMPTED trips to immediately fly back. You would think if someone's mother has the affinity to probe hard surfaces with her jaw, they'd be by her all the time. Ethan Ralph's cope cycles from "vaccines" to "CDC won't allow it" -- epitomising laziness and apathy, ie, he never actually tried.
> 
> He can babysit slots for professional math spergs like me to felt him with probability but he can't stand his daughter for a full week and he failed to be by the side of his rotting Mama as Satan delivers the checkmate to her soul. The house literally always wins, until some based Jewish man delivers a Kosher engineering masterpiece that even the FBI cannot handle, turning the house into a pile of rubble as curious onlookers cheer his valiant efforts. (I fucking hate this industry.)
> Casinos are just taxation for the poor and money laundering for the rich and the criminals.
> ...






And I was 100% right.
Not hard.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 27, 2022)

Elmo said:


> So where's the gift registry? Is Ralph having another bachelors' party? We know Meigh won't be doing anything since her only friend is her daughter. Don't tell me Ralph is making Pey treat her to a nice time. Does she even have a dress?
> 
> Better question: why wasn't Ralph even at Meigh's graduation? Or did I miss that part?


What would even be on it for white trash like that? The usual good knives, pans, and general kitchen shit wouldn’t be there they’re wiggers and wouldn’t know what to ask for.


----------



## Fannyscum (Yesterday at 4:40 PM)

LOL.
LMAO.

Tweet | Archive


EDIT More pics from Ralph:


----------



## NewnameRealEmail (Yesterday at 4:41 PM)

Getting married by Elvis is truly the tradcath lifestyle I have come to expect from Ethan the shit eating swine Ralph.


----------



## BallBuster II (Yesterday at 4:43 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Quite possibly the most embarrassing photo ever posted by any cow ever.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Yesterday at 4:48 PM)

Boy I feel so owned for saying Ralph will never marry Meigh. Or perhaps this went just as planned as we all knew Ralph would do this to own the farms and Null for saying they’ll never get married

All I know is Ralphamania lost out on the wet tshirt contest and now a wedding.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Yesterday at 4:52 PM)

NewnameRealEmail said:


> Getting married by Elvis is truly the tradcath lifestyle I have come to expect from Ethan the shit eating swine Ralph.


Not only that, but they heavily advertise their gay wedding services


----------



## CamelToe (Yesterday at 4:55 PM)

>wearing white 
Should be brown


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Yesterday at 5:06 PM)

Should be the same yellow color as the gunt shirt to indicate she’s been gunted with a trans flag to indicate she’s also been Digi’d


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Yesterday at 5:12 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


The fucking Elvis impersonator! This tubby fuck had a hush hush wedding in a gimmicky Chapel in fear of the aylawgs spoiling his blushing brides big day in a sweat soaked rasslin ring. 

And apparently used his current blood enemies credit card to pay for it. 

Ethan Ralph is truly the most bountiful lolcow ever documented. That is undisputed in my mind. How he can waddle right into one embarrassing event after another is beyond me. I hope he stays alive and out of jail for many years to come because the show is too damn good.


----------



## Balldo's Gate (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 4149744
> And I was 100% right.
> Not hard.


Ralph really proved this statement wrong by getting married by Elvis in Vegas.


----------



## Telemeter (Yesterday at 5:20 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


LMAO

How pwned are you now, Josh???


----------



## Turkish Special Forces (Yesterday at 5:26 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Could he not afford to buy the images?


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Yesterday at 5:30 PM)

I’m gonna fucking *COOOOOOOOOOOOOM* this is gold. She actually looks pretty happy too, so that’s nice I guess.

A pig and a horse get married in Vegas, someone think of a punchline.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Yesterday at 6:03 PM)

Panstu achieves every little girl's dream and marries a gunted felonious rage pig in a trashy Las Vegas wedding chapel. Slightly better than doing it during Guntmania.

I won't believe they're legally married till their marriage license gets posted.



Turkish Special Forces said:


> Could he not afford to buy the images?


90% sure the reason Ralph did a Vegas wedding instead of Guntmania was so he didn't have to buy a wedding cake, like fuck he's gonna pay for pictures.


----------



## Lidl Drip (Yesterday at 6:07 PM)

Mazel tov!!!


----------



## Dandy (Yesterday at 6:22 PM)

I am surprised it actually happened. I wonder if Nick Fuentes will get them a wedding present? Either way, yikes!


----------



## Lady Crow (Yesterday at 6:24 PM)

New poll on how long before divorce?


----------



## Tumbo II (Yesterday at 6:25 PM)

May I feel so very owned right now my only question now is how long until the divorce saga.


----------



## A-Stump (Yesterday at 6:25 PM)

What happens in Vegas should stay in Vegas.

Especially something as retarded and white trash as this.


----------



## Franken Castle (Yesterday at 6:25 PM)

You just know Ralph did this because Jersh said Ralph would never marry Meigh. The fact that Ralph's going at it with Harry is completely secondary.


----------



## Amazing Criminal (Yesterday at 6:26 PM)

It's finally over. They are united in unholy matrimony.


----------



## MeltyTW (Yesterday at 6:27 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


I THOUGHT THE ELVIS THING WAS A JOKE


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Yesterday at 6:27 PM)

That's just fucking sad. How embarrassing for both of them.


----------



## Escalating Violence (Yesterday at 6:27 PM)

Well at least they actually did it this time (dispite how pathetic it looks).


----------



## KiwiSuperPowerUser (Yesterday at 6:29 PM)

What’s strange is Elvis Presleys daughter just had a heart attack.. The evil spirit inhabiting Ralph is on another level. She had a heart attack after someone dressed as her dad Married a Pig and Horse together. 

Jesus wept.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Yesterday at 6:30 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


So it looks like Ralph is wearing a red T shirt and a cheap hat to his Vegas wedding officiated by Elvis while his bride is dressed worse than half the hookers on the strip. 

Am I seeing that correctly? Do we have any full shots of the Ralphamale Wedding Attire?

I bet he's wearing cargo shorts.


----------



## THATSNOTTRUE (Yesterday at 6:31 PM)

are they flying to Philly now? That's a long drive.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Yesterday at 6:31 PM)

How the fuck was Ralph able to get even MORE white trash?! Holy shit lmfao


----------



## Sir Dank-a-Lot (Yesterday at 6:32 PM)

*shits himself* “Uh…shit…”


----------



## Spergichu (Yesterday at 6:32 PM)

I'm guessing they left Rozy out in the car.


----------



## Lemmings (Yesterday at 6:32 PM)

I feel that Null may be a little owned by the way he wrote the featured message ngl


----------



## deeman (Yesterday at 6:33 PM)

What? No video upload to nail his W in the face of his father in-law?


----------



## Figger Naggot (Yesterday at 6:35 PM)

That picture is fucking amazing. It encapsulates everything wrong with these people. A casually dressed Ralph looking on menacingly in the foreground and Meigh's awkward forced smile as she walks down the aisle with, not her father, but a random stranger while there is no family in attendance. The aylawgs have been owned!


----------



## Armor King (Yesterday at 6:37 PM)

She looks like an extra in the Windowlicker video


----------



## Mischief Committee (Yesterday at 6:37 PM)

What's the over-under on him having eaten her ass chocolate by now?


----------



## Famke (Yesterday at 6:37 PM)

He really went all out for his second wedding by wearing his best dress t-shirt for the special event. Can't wait until I can make my bid on this historic item.


----------



## Hitman One (Yesterday at 6:38 PM)

Where's the honeymoon? Lisbon?


----------



## Freeman (Yesterday at 6:41 PM)

How fucked is your life that a wedding in Vegas the classy option?


----------



## Waifu Days (Yesterday at 6:41 PM)

Hitman One said:


> Where's the honeymoon? Lisbon?


At this rate, they're probably go to Hooters for dinner and that will be it.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Yesterday at 6:41 PM)

Confirmation that they got the cheapest Elvis wedding package.  The cheapest one is the only package where you only get three roses in your bouquet.


----------



## Dixieland Buckaroo (Yesterday at 6:42 PM)

I guess Harry sold all of Ralph's formal t-shirts. And formal hats. And likely formal slacks...


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Yesterday at 6:44 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Pantsu's wearing that slatternly dress and couldn't put on any makeup?

And The Gunted Groom in his best formal t-shirt.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Yesterday at 6:44 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


I know someone who did this, but unlike Ralph they have loving friends and family...

Also this was a joke, their actual ceremony was with all their loved ones and family because they aren't asocial outcastes. They did it as a fucking joke and let people watch the livestream.

What I find hilarious is that Ralph is such a slob that he is dressed like someone at a BBQ on a beach, look at that bright red t-shirt which was probably a JC Penny special, and a straw hat.

EDIT:
THIS NIGGA SO CHEAP HE DIDNT EVEN BUY THE PICTURE, ITS STILL GOT A WATERMARK. RALPHAMALE W!!!!

Second Edit:
You book 15 minute slots. You get two Elvis songs per wedding, you pay extra for a third song. Let's take bets on how many songs Ralph paid for...


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Yesterday at 6:44 PM)

I see Gunty had to stop by Vegas for a quick gambling session before the big day! The Brown Thumb Wedding will always be remembered. 

I now pronounce you Pig and Horse. You may now gunt the bride.


----------



## Retink Retunk (Yesterday at 6:45 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


I'm someone who thinks big weddings are a scam, but this shit is just as bad. Just sign a certificate at city hall and have a gathering and ceremony somewhere nice and cozy instead.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Yesterday at 6:45 PM)

I'm still struggling to comprehend Neigh's thought process. What is her end goal, single motherhood and endless legal battles? Cause that's exactly the course she's on now.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Yesterday at 6:46 PM)

Preacher ✝ said:


> So it looks like Ralph is wearing a red T shirt and a cheap hat to his Vegas wedding officiated by Elvis while his bride is dressed worse than half the hookers on the strip.
> 
> Am I seeing that correctly? Do we have any full shots of the Ralphamale Wedding Attire?
> 
> I bet he's wearing cargo shorts.


And his compression socks.


----------



## SomethingFishi (Yesterday at 6:47 PM)

This is the trashiest thing I've ever seen. And this is a website that catalogs trashy things.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Yesterday at 6:47 PM)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> And his compression socks.


With sandals!


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Yesterday at 6:50 PM)

Are the rumors true that Ralph wanted to have the ceremony in between rounds at a Tijuana Donkey Show but the people running the Donkey Show though this'd put people off?


----------



## AgendaPoster (Yesterday at 6:51 PM)

Those wedding pics are the most trad redneck American thing I've seen in decade, great job Ethan and Pantsu (?), may you keep producing milk for many more years.


----------



## Sniperwoof (Yesterday at 6:51 PM)

Assuming Ralph doesn't die the traditional white trash death of either heart disease or bar fight he's well on his way to claiming his destiny as king of the trailer park with his five ex wives and numerous illegitimate children.


----------



## Muppetstudios (Yesterday at 6:52 PM)

Phase 1, Get pregnant by the Gunt
Phase 2, Marry Gunt
Phase 3, Profit?


----------



## Plantation Barbie (Yesterday at 6:53 PM)

Ralph should have worn one of those shirts with the tuxedo design on it.


----------



## Trixie Clop 9999 (Yesterday at 6:53 PM)

Thought Ralph couldn't go to the US for fear of being served?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Yesterday at 6:53 PM)

Oh God no this won't end well.


----------



## internet friend (Yesterday at 6:54 PM)

First a pig, now a horse. Ralph is well on his way to marrying a whole farm


----------



## Plantation Barbie (Yesterday at 6:54 PM)

Ralph should have worn one of those shirts with the tuxedo design on it.


----------



## Elmo (Yesterday at 6:55 PM)

Any words from Digi on this momentous occasion?


----------



## RollingRock2 (Yesterday at 6:56 PM)

Number one in the sector


----------



## Juhlonduss (Yesterday at 6:56 PM)

Plantation Barbie said:


> Ralph should have worn one of those shirts with the tuxedo design on it.


Even that would be too classy for him.


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Yesterday at 6:57 PM)

He missed 1/6 what a fuckin loser


----------



## An automatic clown (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)

Mays father Harry posted the license info
Tweet


----------



## Twinkletard (Yesterday at 6:59 PM)

Muppetstudios said:


> Phase 1, Get pregnant by the Gunt
> Phase 2, Marry Gunt
> Phase 3, Profit?


She's now a thousandairre


----------



## Vanquished Phoenix (Yesterday at 6:59 PM)

This works out great for all involved. Ralph can appear trad to his audience, has a partner who doesn't care if he sleeps around, and he got to meet Elvis (he was a big fan of the Killstream). Pantsu for her part gets to larp as a tradwife while also being allowed to sleep around with girls. They're a pretty typical 21st century couple really and I wish them many months of happy matrimony.


----------



## WonderWino (Yesterday at 7:01 PM)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> I’m gonna fucking *COOOOOOOOOOOOOM* this is gold. She actually looks pretty happy too, so that’s nice I guess.
> 
> A pig and a horse get married in Vegas, someone think of a punchline.


_Ethan ralph, elvis and a tellarite walk into a wedding chapel....._


----------



## Needless (Yesterday at 7:02 PM)

Holy shit! So this is what a 5 star day looks like.


----------



## Phony Chicken (Yesterday at 7:06 PM)

Proves everyone right that he couldn't get the NJ license in time because he's a big, fat retard.


----------



## Quintus (Yesterday at 7:07 PM)

That picture makes it look like she married the Elvis impersonator. Do you think Ralph will consummate their union by eating shit out of her ass?


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Yesterday at 7:07 PM)

Guess Ethan really ain't nothin' but a hound dog huh


----------



## Titty Figurine (Yesterday at 7:10 PM)

Now win a couple thousand in Vegas and take it over to Daytona Beach for the honeymoon, I need my white trash bingo.


----------



## Figger Naggot (Yesterday at 7:11 PM)

Twinkletard said:


> She's now a thousandairre


She's not even that. Ralph is in debt and proudly refuses to pay any of it.


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Yesterday at 7:13 PM)

I definitely agreed with Null that he'd never get married. Ralph proves the aylawgs wrong again,. Such a beautiful high class wedding.


----------



## Jex (Yesterday at 7:13 PM)

Never every marry the never wife.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Yesterday at 7:16 PM)

Dude Christmas said:


> Oh God no this won't end well.


He is already married to her by breeding with her (sorry, this is true. I never understood why people breed with others but don't think they are married. The CS court says otherwise for 18+ years). He just doesn't have the court order to stay away like with his last unfortunate offspring.


----------



## do_the_dew_ (Yesterday at 7:17 PM)

A little less conversation, a little more action. _gunts his wife._


----------



## MexicanJumpingBeans (Yesterday at 7:18 PM)

How will Ralph own Null next?


----------



## bearycool (Yesterday at 7:19 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Me a gay to the woman: “you’re kind of ugly but you could have done better.”


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Yesterday at 7:19 PM)

I mean it's at least slightly better than the originally proposed wedding at the ghetto bowling alley 

But it's still a low cost minimal effort Vegas wedding with no friends or family - Pantsu likely considers this a w even if it's cost her pretty much her relationship with anyone outside Ralph at this point. 

I imagine papa's pretty over it at this point anyway. Focus on the other kids instead lad.


----------



## bearycool (Yesterday at 7:20 PM)

do_the_dew_ said:


> View attachment 4251511
> A little less conversation, a little more action. _gunts his wife._


I mean at this point is this: “you’re gonna carry that gunt forever 2.0”?


----------



## Beak Thing (Yesterday at 7:21 PM)

Call me crazy but I don't think a non-sacramental Elvis marriage in Las Vegas is very Trad.


----------



## bearycool (Yesterday at 7:22 PM)

do_the_dew_ said:


> View attachment 4251511
> A little less conversation, a little more action. _gunts his _


I mean at this point is this: “you’re gonna carry that gunt forever 2.0”?


----------



## biguglyboy (Yesterday at 7:24 PM)

I remember last year starting off with Ralph getting up to some funny shit at least once a month. Hope to see a repeat this year.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Yesterday at 7:24 PM)

Meighs father is currently alogging the wedding on twitter.





			https://twitter.com/HMo1166/status/1613676694191198210
		






			https://twitter.com/HMo1166/status/1613681347494641665
		






			https://twitter.com/HMo1166/status/1613682496809406464
		






			https://twitter.com/HMo1166/status/1613687420213514243


----------



## Big Mommy (Yesterday at 7:26 PM)

Congratulations to Mr and Mrs Ethan Ralph, I made you a watermarked tribute in celebration of the happy day





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Several Goats (Yesterday at 7:28 PM)

Poor May, she never got the wedding she dreamed of as a young girl (in the middle of a wrestling ring surrounded by cozy streamers and alogs)


----------



## MexicanJumpingBeans (Yesterday at 7:29 PM)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Meighs father is currently alogging the wedding on twitter.
> View attachment 4251579
> 
> 
> ...


"Bestiality Permit" L O L


----------



## VeteranOfTheRetardWars (Yesterday at 7:30 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


>married by Elvis
>pantsu wearing white
>no family
>ralph not even wearing a suit
>vegas chapel

This is the most tradcath shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Brutality (Yesterday at 7:31 PM)

Marrying and breeding a pedohorse to own the Kiwi Farms. Thank you Ralph very cool


----------



## Twinkletard (Yesterday at 7:31 PM)

ulsterscotsman said:


> View attachment 4251586


No Tip. Ralph is a confirmed nigger


----------



## William Tyndale (Yesterday at 7:33 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


I don’t care if ethan and may throw their lives away for fame. People can do what they want.  I’m just sad for their kid and any future children they may have.  It’s just another example of how society is crumbling.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Yesterday at 7:33 PM)

How long till he’s divorced again?


Reotardo da Vinci said:


> I’m gonna fucking *COOOOOOOOOOOOOM* this is gold. She actually looks pretty happy too, so that’s nice I guess.
> 
> A pig and a horse get married in Vegas, someone think of a punchline.


They deserve each other.


----------



## Übertroon (Yesterday at 7:39 PM)

Good job fulfilling every white trash stereotype I guess


----------



## spergingandbrave (Yesterday at 7:39 PM)

Truly a match made in hell. Though I'll give it to them, I never expected them to get married. How long 'till they divorce?


----------



## Spaghetti Policy (Yesterday at 7:39 PM)

May has got that, "Is this really happening" embarrassed smile going on.


----------



## AltisticRight (Yesterday at 7:41 PM)

Major W for the Ralphamale and his greasy paedophilic stallion. Another L for the fan forums, many such cases!


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Yesterday at 7:41 PM)

Dang, Ralph out here just impregnating and marrying horses to own Jersh. 

Only 5-Star days


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Yesterday at 7:41 PM)

Big ups to that pack of wild dogs back in Mexico looking after the young-un.


----------



## purpleflurp (Yesterday at 7:41 PM)

Can't wait for the Vegas divorce


----------



## JackoVerde (Yesterday at 7:45 PM)

this is gawhdds plan, gawdds plan
dances to "somebody that I used to know" remix.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Yesterday at 7:45 PM)

purpleflurp said:


> Can't wait for the Vegas divorce


The best silver lining about a Nevada wedding is it's among the easiest (if not the) to get annulled.


----------



## GamerGateSurvivor (Yesterday at 7:47 PM)

And here I was thinking Ralph would one-up the Macho Man Randy Savage by having a ceremony in a white roped wrestling ring where they'd exchange promos on the microphone. What a waste.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Yesterday at 7:51 PM)

NewnameRealEmail said:


> Getting married by Elvis is truly the tradcath lifestyle I have come to expect from Ethan the shit eating swine Ralph.


I can't imagine the profound disappointment that her parents must feel. What's supposed to be one of the biggest days of your baby girl's life where you dream of handing her off to a wonderful young man who's become like a son to you who will take care of and love her for the rest of her life.

Then the moment actually comes... Instead of a beautiful church wedding, it's a drive thru ceremony in the trashiest place on earth, Vegas. Instead of her dad walking her down the aisle, it's fucking Elvis. Not even the actual Elvis, either, a fucking dude dressed like Elvis. Instead of a wonderful young man who's become like a son to you, it's a fat midget redneck deadbeat retard who is an embarrassment to not only himself and your family, but humanity at large. The next time you see him you're more likely to beat the shit out of him than to hug him. And to make things worse, she's beared his demonspawn, so it's not as though there's an easy out with a divorce. She didn't come to her senses in time, and it's going to cause untold pain and suffering for herself and her child.

At least her mom gets to watch the spectacle with tears streaming down her face, I suppose. That much stays the same.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Yesterday at 7:51 PM)

Holy shit imagine getting married in Vegas after like two years that is pathetic. Vegas marriages are for sudden shit not a prolonged relationship fucking hell.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Yesterday at 7:57 PM)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Holy shit imagine getting married in Vegas after like two years that is pathetic. Vegas marriages are for sudden shit not a prolonged relationship fucking hell.


Because you didn't understand the paperwork from the first place you planned on getting married (a wrestling ring in New Jersey).

EDIT:  I forgot, the Jersey rasslin' ring was the second attempted marriage.  The first was a bowling alley in Texas but the bride had to cancel due to imminent childbirth


----------



## Unabomber Eleven (Yesterday at 7:58 PM)

Aw…

Seabiscuit looked good in white…. She even wore her racing blinkers to match Ethan’s…T shirt….


----------



## UsedUp (Yesterday at 7:59 PM)

No wonder Lisa Marie Presley had a cardiac arrest.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Yesterday at 8:00 PM)

You know what I won’t laugh at their dumb marriage pics I will just wait until it falls apart to laugh.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

Lemmings said:


> I feel that Null may be a little owned by the way he wrote the featured message ngl


You hear that Josh Moon! I'm married and you ain't! Fuck you Pedophile Moon! 5 star days! WoooooEeeeee!


----------



## Randall Fragg (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

This whole thing is a white-trashfire, and the Elvis impersonator is the cherry on top. Ralph is a living Jeff Foxworthy joke. 
I haven't laughed this hard in a while. Thank you Ethan, you fucking cracker.


----------



## Neil (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Jesus. Christ.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Yesterday at 8:08 PM)

Neil said:


> Jesus. Christ.


God ain't got nothing to do with this lol


----------



## Uberpenguin (Yesterday at 8:08 PM)

That's nice and all, I'm sure it was a very happy event, but can't May perhaps try not to be so hideous all the time? She looks like she wandered out of an irradiated swamp someplace, or like she angered a malevolent spirit and it got revenge by swapping her face with a sketch from a caricature artist's drawing pad during the night.





Anyways I think separation will happen within 6-12 months. These seem like the type of people where them actually going through with the wedding is more likely to be a bad sign for their relationship than a good one, because it indicates that things are rocky or stale and they're hoping that marriage will fix it.


----------



## Beak Thing (Yesterday at 8:09 PM)

VeteranOfTheRetardWars said:


> >married by Elvis
> >pantsu wearing white
> >no family
> >ralph not even wearing a suit
> ...


May's wedding dress was also a slutty stripper version, probably grabbed off the rack in the "chapel".


----------



## Lt. Jim Dangle (Yesterday at 8:10 PM)

Wait, so was there any cake?


----------



## Randall Fragg (Yesterday at 8:12 PM)

Should we start a new poll for how long the marriage will last?
I'm betting less than 3 months.


----------



## Toilet Duck (Yesterday at 8:12 PM)

Ralph did all this suddenly for two reasons
1. Biggest limp wristed punch he could throw at Harry.
2. He didn't have to pay shit for a meaningless wedding.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Yesterday at 8:12 PM)

Goddamn when did she get so fat and bloated?  
Also props to the photographer, making Ralph look tall compared to the PedoBride and obscuring his googlyface.


----------



## Neil (Yesterday at 8:12 PM)

Ralph went from being married to a fucking PhD candidiate doctor to a lolicon weeaboo horse who worked at Subway. Incredible.


----------



## AltisticRight (Yesterday at 8:14 PM)

Neil said:


> Ralph went from being married to a fucking PhD candidiate doctor to a lolicon weeaboo horse who worked at Subway. Incredible.


The "work at subway" part was a joke peddled by the PPPhaggot group. 
Bold to think the paedophilic horse can hold a job as a sandwich quantum microengineer.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Yesterday at 8:17 PM)

Well damn, I never thought it would happen but here we are. I'm actually kind of speechless.

So, which dollar store did they buy the rings at?


----------



## Telemeter (Yesterday at 8:18 PM)

MexicanJumpingBeans said:


> How will Ralph own Null next?


Let see...





						Things that I, Joshua "Null" Moon, would like to do but cannot
					

1. Parachuting I am very afraid of heights and am also poor. Renting a plane and jumping out of it is something I would like to do but cannot.  2. Live in Mexico like a Cool Mob Boss I like to imagine myself as one of the cool mobsters from Goodfellas or something, living in a nice villa out in...




					kiwifarms.net
				




I guess he could get started with this one:

*2. Live in Mexico like a Cool Mob Boss*
I like to imagine myself as one of the cool mobsters from Goodfellas or something, living in a nice villa out in Mexico like a king, snorting cocaine with blatant disregard for whatever children I have left behind. To live this life would be truly epic and badass.

Wait...


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Yesterday at 8:20 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


These are the worst wedding photos ever. Is this the quality of photography going on in Vegas wedding chapels? I've seen better from 12 y/os with a smartphone. 

Regardless, so happy to see Ralph finally made an honest horse of Meigh. Now they can stud all the foals they want, sanctified by God's own drive-thru wedding service. This is how we save the white race.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Yesterday at 8:21 PM)

AltisticRight said:


> The "work at subway" part was a joke peddled by the PPPhaggot group.
> Bold to think the paedophilic horse can hold a job as a sandwich quantum microengineer.


I still choose to believe that she works at Subway and Gators real name in Shannon Gaines.


----------



## Truly Rural (Yesterday at 8:21 PM)

For comparison purpose here is an example of other Gunt's wedding attire


----------



## Juhlonduss (Yesterday at 8:22 PM)

Randall Fragg said:


> Should we start a new poll for how long the marriage will last?
> I'm betting less than 3 months.


There already is one, go vote!


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/how-long-before-pantsu-divorces-ralph.143931/


----------



## Octavia (Yesterday at 8:22 PM)

I just want to say that I was here, Dear Lord. 
Nothing more TradCath than this!


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Yesterday at 8:31 PM)

I'll admit an L when I take it.
I really never thought they'd actually get married but they did. They may not have any friends or family left who want to show up and see them, they may have done it in the most wife-beating trailer trash fat man way possible but they did in fact get married.


Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


----------



## Unabomber Eleven (Yesterday at 8:32 PM)

Beak Thing said:


> May's wedding dress was also a slutty stripper version, probably grabbed off the rack in the "chapel".


Seriously, I’d rather wear my regular outfit than a rent-a-dress that you know damn well has not been cleaned between uses * shudder *

Even bowling alleys spray shoes with Lysol between uses


----------



## Wendy's Chili (Yesterday at 8:32 PM)

I can't wait to see how much money Ralph will pay per month in child support/alimony/legal fees once the horse arc has concluded.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Yesterday at 8:35 PM)

Will Harry sell the wedding dress or is it a rental?


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Yesterday at 8:36 PM)

And I thought Idubbzz and Anisa, marriage was pure cringe...
Boy oh boy...


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Yesterday at 8:36 PM)

It's been a while since I have seen an image made of pure concentrated white trash. Incidentally, the last time contained the same two subjects.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Yesterday at 8:36 PM)

Will Harry sell the wedding dress or is it a rental?


----------



## LettuceMan (Yesterday at 8:37 PM)

Ralph will fuck off as soon as she’s pregnant.


----------



## Pootella (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

What happens if Harry charges back his credit card? Does it unwed them?


----------



## Vect (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

So who had the trashier Vegas/Elvis wedding package?

Also I thought Pantsu was better looking than that.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Yesterday at 8:44 PM)

Did Pantsu trade up by dumping digibro for Ethan Ralph? Discuss.

I think so? Barely? It’s more like a sideways move if anything.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Yesterday at 8:45 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Is bestiality even legal in Vegas?


----------



## Lomax (Yesterday at 8:46 PM)

They must have had a stranger who works there witness and hold rozy during the ceremony. That's rough


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Yesterday at 8:47 PM)

Vect said:


> So who had the trashier Vegas/Elvis wedding package?


I'm gonna have to say idubbz. Both wedding dresses are trashy, but at least Pantsu's isn't see through. Also, Ralph may have sucked shit off his thumb but at least he's not a cuck.

TOTAL RALPHAMALE VICTORY!!!! THE PEDOPHILE JOSHUA CONNOR MOON WILL NEVER RECOVER!!!!!!! CHRYSIS KAAAAAAANNNGGG


----------



## Wendy's Chili (Yesterday at 8:49 PM)

>White wedding dress
Lol


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Yesterday at 8:51 PM)

I'mma real anime gurl said:


> Will Harry sell the wedding dress or is it a rental?


It's a rental.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Yesterday at 8:51 PM)

Vect said:


> View attachment 4252192View attachment 4252195
> So who had the trashier Vegas/Elvis wedding package?
> 
> Also I thought Pantsu was better looking than that.


This is comparing apples to…. Other apples. But at least idubbbz is wearing pants. Dammit now I wanna see these two bitches run against each other in a derby. I dunno something about these pics together…. It’s like an ad for a hooker retirement home.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Yesterday at 8:54 PM)

THE HORSE IS GOING TO LEAVE ANY SECOND NOW 2 MORE WEEKS MEIGHSISTERS


Vect said:


> View attachment 4252192View attachment 4252195
> So who had the trashier Vegas/Elvis wedding package?
> 
> Also I thought Pantsu was better looking than that.


I can't believe I'm going to say this, but Anisa actually looks much better than the horse. It's crazy how they have the same weird head shape but putting Anisa next to the horse makes hers much less noticeable.


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Yesterday at 8:57 PM)

May & Ralph get married by a Elvis impersonator & now Elvis' daughter is dead... What a coincidence!


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Yesterday at 8:58 PM)

Killed via sheer embarrassment


----------



## Fatniggo1488 (Yesterday at 8:58 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Lol this is like boomer bucket list shit.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Yesterday at 8:59 PM)

Randall Fragg said:


> Should we start a new poll for how long the marriage will last?
> I'm betting less than 3 months.


Till death do us part.

He'll probably be dead in six months. Tops.


----------



## BubbleButt (Yesterday at 9:01 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439



This is the most pathetic and hilarious thing


----------



## Commandant Swordfish (Yesterday at 9:03 PM)

Tour of Italy said:


> Did Pantsu trade up by dumping digibro for Ethan Ralph? Discuss.
> 
> I think so? Barely? It’s more like a sideways move if anything.


Even Jellyfish - an animal with no brain at all, that start off life effectively as a plant, can tell which way is up.

There is no way on God's green flat Earth that you can consider the possibility that is "up", even with the trans shit taken into account, and for you to even consider that as a possibility makes me very concerned for your well-being and circumstances in your personal life. Even if you aren't saying "Yes, that's up", the fact you considered that a possibility makes me worry for you, friend.

I shall pray for you.



ulsterscotsman said:


> It's a rental.


The dress, or the girl?


----------



## Hüftpriester (Yesterday at 9:06 PM)

Wedding in Vegas, honeymoon in New Jersey then back home to Mexico. 5 star dayz, bitch! What more could a woman ask for? Especially when all she has to do is completely cut off her entire family.


----------



## thebigdream (Yesterday at 9:07 PM)

Tour of Italy said:


> Did Pantsu trade up by dumping digibro for Ethan Ralph? Discuss.
> 
> I think so? Barely? It’s more like a sideways move if anything.


Absolutely a trade down in every metric. Even Digi's trooning isn't as bad when you consider that Ralph is spiritually and emotionally a woman, not to mention that he literally has more tits than anyone.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Yesterday at 9:11 PM)

Vect said:


> View attachment 4252192View attachment 4252195
> So who had the trashier Vegas/Elvis wedding package?
> 
> Also I thought Pantsu was better looking than that.


Icuckkkz and his attention whore, no contest. He's at least wearing a collared shirt, pants, and a tie. Though I will give Meigh points for wearing what appears to be an actual dress, even a cheap whore dress, over Anisa's afghan blanket looking thing.


----------



## Pootella (Yesterday at 9:13 PM)

𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 said:


> Killed via sheer embarrassment


*You come into my house on the day my daughter is to be married and you ask me to do murder - for money. 

*


----------



## JackoVerde (Yesterday at 9:18 PM)

Commandant Swordfish said:


> Even Jellyfish - an animal with no brain at all, that start off life effectively as a plant, can tell which way is up.
> 
> There is no way on God's green flat Earth that you can consider the possibility that is "up", even with the trans shit taken into account, and for you to even consider that as a possibility makes me very concerned for your well-being and circumstances in your personal life. Even if you aren't saying "Yes, that's up", the fact you considered that a possibility makes me worry for you, friend.
> 
> I shall pray for you.


Id cut him some slack, with ralph and digibro the problem is we've gotten so far down we cant even really tell which way is up anymore.
lets say you were transported magically to the center of the earth.
which way is up?
Which way is down?
or if you were taken to the north and south pole. which way is north, which way is south?
at those levels, shit like that is confusing.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Yesterday at 9:26 PM)

Doubling and tripling down on dinner portions abd bad choices.


----------



## Dread First (Yesterday at 9:30 PM)

Ethan and Meigh's Vegas wedding has about as much tact and class as an obvious South Asian sham marriage scheme.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Yesterday at 9:32 PM)

Ralph can't help but be white trash. There are nicer places to get married for cheap, but he choose this cliche.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Yesterday at 9:36 PM)

Pitbull Victim said:


> Not only that, but they heavily advertise their gay wedding services
> View attachment 4250510


Good on them. Seems they have a successful hustle fleecing the low IQ and mentally ill.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Yesterday at 9:37 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Only one song can fit with the vibe of the marriage:


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Yesterday at 9:38 PM)

HOLY SHIT...

She looks worse with every picture she takes like good lord. And dumber too if she didn't drop his dump fat ass after that expose rape shit show.

Imagine the supposed "best day of your life" being handed out to a hog by a discount bootleg Elvis impersonator. Truly a dumpsterfire family and wedding.


----------



## .iota. (Yesterday at 9:43 PM)

for those who might be wondering why las vegas ...





Spoiler: grounds for annulment









while there are no "innocent victims" here, except for rozy, according to this, when a marriage in annulled in las vegas, there is no alimony, no division of property, no divorce attorneys or filings, and no documentation of the marriage.  it's simply as if it never happened.  meigh would continue to be considered "single, never married", and the ragepig would still be considered "divorced" from his previous marriage.

the hilarious part is ... if it does end this way, their marriage will have been an
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ed!


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Yesterday at 9:43 PM)

I can see what he was going for. 
Ralph was convinced that if he actually did the wedding at guntamania, someone, probably Harry or Matt, would try to crash it. So pre-empted this by fast-tracking the wedding. The question is whether this will play out in his favor. He avoided a grand confrontation with Matt and Harry at the wedding, but that won't stop them from trying to show up at his rassling event. 
Will May leave him? Will he leave May? 
May has gained weight, is she pregnant again? Is this his attempt at not having a child out of wedlock at least once? Find out in the next episode of Porcine Gunt Z.


----------



## joebobmurphy (Yesterday at 9:46 PM)

You know, Ralph, us calling you white trash does not obligate you to prove it.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Yesterday at 9:47 PM)

Info Neutral Agency said:


> Only one song can fit with the vibe of the marriage:


Cartman did it better


----------



## Thisismyusername (Yesterday at 9:48 PM)

My god the self own is so hard. Wrestling lore has leaked into his daily decisions. 

Ralph would claim he intentionally crashed into another car to avoid claiming anything he ever does is an accident at this point.


----------



## timewave0 (Yesterday at 9:50 PM)

Every time I think Ralph has hit peak white trash, he manages to one up himself yet again. He is the archetypal southern white trash man in every possible respect.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Yesterday at 9:51 PM)

Ralph will probably be dead before there are any consequences for this absolutely stupid marriage.


----------



## ShibuyaRiver (Yesterday at 9:55 PM)

qrd on this whole situation?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Yesterday at 9:56 PM)

It now transpires that this was allegedly paid for using Harry's card, used by Meigh without his permission.

She is claiming that he had in the past said she could use it whenever she likes...

While she is proffering a defense for her usage of the card, stating she had permission, unless there are specific receipts I would err on the side of Meigh just admitting to committing an an act of financial fraud.

Classic Ralphamale wedding, don't pay, get your horsebride to commit what could amount to a felony instead of paying $600 dollars...

Anyway, he totally earns more than all you aylawgs put together


----------



## Telvanni (Yesterday at 10:00 PM)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It now transpires that this was allegedly paid for using Harry's card, used by Meigh without his permission.
> 
> She is claiming that he had in the past said she could use it whenever she likes...
> 
> ...


If he sued, which he's been very spiteful lately, she'd need to prove he said that which I doubt is in either written word or recording.


----------



## Wormy (Yesterday at 10:02 PM)

My agnostic non Christian hide got married in a church. With both our family's present and with their blessing.

Once again, the "Christ is King!" crowd can't get their shit together on basic bitch life....but they wag their finger at ME?!


----------



## Pootella (Yesterday at 10:08 PM)

Armor King said:


> She looks like an extra in the Windowlicker video


I get live action Attack on Titan Vibes!


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Yesterday at 10:11 PM)

Know what's sad? @theralph got married before @Ron Toye.


----------



## catsnuggler (Yesterday at 10:12 PM)

I thought they were already married. Not a very trad thing to have kids before being wedded..


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Yesterday at 10:14 PM)

Telvanni said:


> If he sued, which he's been very spiteful lately, she'd need to prove he said that which I doubt is in either written word or recording.


He'd make more by putting the receipt up on eBay.  At least he'd get paid.


----------



## TitchBitties (Yesterday at 10:17 PM)

Null status: FELTED 
Horse: Married
Bastard Child: Ignored

Yep, it's Ralphamale time. May the happy couple have many 5-star days


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Yesterday at 10:19 PM)

How old is she what is the age difference


----------



## LiquidKid (Yesterday at 10:20 PM)

I mean, I guess Vegas is less trashy place to get married than a random bowling alley in Texas


----------



## RangerBoo (Yesterday at 10:25 PM)

Damn it! I was at work when this went down. Holy shit this is hilarious. Just imagine being May. It is your wedding day. Your pig groom decides to marry you at his favorite place in the world; Vegas! The travel destination of white trash couples the world over. Instead of having your father, the man who loved and supported you and even tolerated your perversions and fetishes to lolicon, isn't there to walk you down the aisle. Instead it is a stranger dressed as Elvis who is walking you down the aisle to send you off to the Rage Pig. Your pig of a groom stands by the wedding arch in his best red shirt that doesn't have too many alcohol and grease stains on it. After you are declared man and wife your pig husband demands you to go back to the hotel room and take care of the baby while he hits the tables and bets on the upcoming Wildcard games. The reality of your situation begins to dawn on you. This is your life now. This is what you have chose. There is no turning back.


----------



## Kheapathic (Yesterday at 10:28 PM)

LiquidKid said:


> I mean, I guess Vegas is less trashy place to get married than a random bowling alley in Texas


Most people don't realize how easy it is to get married in most states; all it requires is the correct paperwork and usually 5 people.

1 & 2: Willing marriage partners.
3 & 4: A witness for each marriage partner.
5: An official of some capacity (holy man or justice of the peace).

You don't even need a speech about love, affection, or whatever, that's just ceremony. You get the paper, the officials gets verbal confirmation. Then everyone signs on the appropriate line and you file it with the state; and the witnesses don't even be people who know you, just find some crack heads and pay them five dollars. Congratulations, you're fucking married.


----------



## Blaster (Yesterday at 10:28 PM)

Nevada has the highest number of divorces of any state. People go to Nevada just to get a divorce because it's the easiest to get residency and easiest to get divorced in.


----------



## .iota. (Yesterday at 10:38 PM)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It now transpires that this was allegedly paid for using Harry's card, used by Meigh without his permission.
> 
> She is claiming that he had in the past said she could use it whenever she likes...
> 
> ...



lol.  ok, mr. and mrs. ethan "the perpetual defendant" ralph.

for mr. morris' future legal reference ... (tweet) (archive 1) (archive 2)


----------



## JunkMan.exe (Yesterday at 10:46 PM)

Is Ralph going to celebrate by fucking black prostitutes later on?


----------



## LiquidKid (Yesterday at 10:46 PM)

Kheapathic said:


> Most people don't realize how easy it is to get married in most states; all it requires is the correct paperwork and usually 5 people.
> 
> 1 & 2: Willing marriage partners.
> 3 & 4: A witness for each marriage partner.
> ...



Yeah, I learned that from my buddy who married a woman from Costa Rica. Legitimate relationship and they’d been dating for 10 years, but they thought it would be a huge ordeal because of immigration and green cards. Nope. According to him, the official  just asked “are you in love?” And granted their marriage. They didn’t even have to show the photos of their relationship they prepared, and they didn’t have a ceremony 

I came from a weird city though where the majority of marriages happened at the court house. but like, with a proper ceremony.


----------



## LtGeneralHorsetrash (Yesterday at 10:50 PM)

The honeymoon will be Ralph losing all his superchat money at the casinos and having to do an emergency stream.


----------



## YumeNoHero (Yesterday at 10:53 PM)

A pig marrying a horse. Adds a dog into the mix and you'll get a barn.


----------



## Battlefield2142EU (Yesterday at 10:57 PM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439





> PREGNANT LADY CRASHES EX-BOYFRIEND WEDDING | DAUGHTER ATTACKS PREGNANT LADY
> 
> 
> pregnant lady water breaks at an wedding in Detroit Michigan. child tries to attack her!
> ...


Is this the white equivalent of a ghetto black wedding playing baby got back while walking the bride or Mexicans having a dragon ball z/Dora the explorer theme wedding?


----------



## Philly Phunk Machine (Yesterday at 11:00 PM)

That was it?  He could've done that back in Dallas; there's fake Elvises all over that state.


----------



## Hex Cat (Yesterday at 11:01 PM)

This is the most trad thing I've ever seen. The white race is officially saved.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Yesterday at 11:02 PM)

Las Vegas plenty of cheap hookers the micro and thumb will be red raw by the 14th, is this the beginning of the end or are the last days upon us a pig and horse have gone and become husband and wife 5 star day's indeed.


----------



## Pabst Blue Robot (Yesterday at 11:12 PM)

I wish the happy couple a pleasant divorce, and wish half of Ralph's possessions a fond farewell


----------



## Ol' Slag (Today at 1:01 AM)

I hope May has it in writing she could use the credit card for anything she wanted. Harry could be a real dick and tag the card as stolen and make life hell for both of them.

Question for the legal experts: If you use stolen funds to get married, can the marry be considered null?


----------



## Several Goats (Today at 1:05 AM)

They unfortunately had to leave Rozy in Mexico, but it's ok they left her a two week supply of food and water


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Today at 1:11 AM)

Ralph posted some more pictures. So I guess that he eventually paid the 5 dollars and got a grand four un-watermarked pictures.


----------



## Waifu Days (Today at 1:13 AM)

joebobmurphy said:


> You know, Ralph, us calling you white trash does not obligate you to prove it.


In there defense, we don't know if they 'consummated" the union moment after the ceremony in the chapel's storage closet. They might have shown a little class. 


Scarlett Johansson said:


> How old is she what is the age difference


Ethan Ralph will be 38 in 2023. Meigh, if I'm wrong please correct me, is either 29 or 30 in 2023. So an eight or nine year gap.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Today at 1:16 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive


Don't worry Kiwis, I got the unedited version of the pic without watermark.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Today at 1:16 AM)

Ralph is not even 40 and looks about 65. I wonder if someone asked him where the groom is? He couldn't even be bothered to wear something nice.


----------



## make_it_so (Today at 1:16 AM)

FamicomGorby said:


> 90% sure the reason Ralph did a Vegas wedding instead of Guntmania was so he could go blow money on the casino and sports book.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Today at 1:20 AM)

Powerlevel time.
My first marriage was in Vegas. Had Elvis and everything.
Notice I said first marriage.
This is absolutely stupid. Everyone involved in this is stupid.


----------



## fedoralordjish (Today at 1:24 AM)

YumeNoHero said:


> A pig marrying a horse. Adds a dog into the mix and you'll get a barn.


@Null will fuck Ethan with may?


----------



## Monodrone (Today at 1:38 AM)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> Ralph posted some more pictures. So I guess that he eventually paid the 5 dollars and got a grand four un-watermarked pictures.
> View attachment 4254135View attachment 4254138View attachment 4254140View attachment 4254144



That duo picture... look how May has to bend her knees and crouch to make it seem like Ralph isn't 5'1".


----------



## Fannyscum (Today at 1:41 AM)

Keemstar congratulates the newlyweds on their happy day:

Tweet | Archive

Ralph claims the dress was not rented and he will be parading Meigh around in it at guntamania: 

Tweet | Archive

The most thinly veiled threat ever from Ralph. You better show up Dick. 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Today at 1:49 AM)

Mazel tov!


----------



## XYZpdq Jr. (Today at 1:52 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


I have no real dog in the fight about general Ralph matters, but no bullshit an Elvis wedding is some seriously dank shit


----------



## Glowie (Today at 2:01 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 4250439


Nothing like traditional New Vegas marriage, broke, joyless and best man is a male prostitute. 

Rage pig Ethan is spiraling down to complete irrelevance. 

Next step would be life in a trailer park, spousal abuse and a divorce.


----------



## OlgaOfKiev (Today at 2:03 AM)

Diddler Dax must be breathing a sigh of relief that he didn't have to serve as the Gunt's best man.

What a mockery of a sacred ceremony. This is just another thing that Rozy is going to learn about one day.


----------



## JelloJerk (Today at 2:10 AM)

Vect said:


> View attachment 4252192View attachment 4252195
> So who had the trashier Vegas/Elvis wedding package?
> 
> Also I thought Pantsu was better looking than that.


First thing I thought of. Honestly so far the Ralphamale is winning, at the very least Pantsu isn't dressed with a tablecloth and Ralph from the little we can see of Ralph even if the outfit is trashy at least they spare us from the "LOL we're so above it and ironic XD" vibes which manages to be more respectable to me.


----------



## Niggernerd (Today at 2:25 AM)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> Ralph posted some more pictures. So I guess that he eventually paid the 5 dollars and got a grand four un-watermarked pictures.
> View attachment 4254135View attachment 4254138View attachment 4254140View attachment 4254144


Very alpha that pose in the first pic. Doesnt look like a complete faggot at all! Also lol he got a bigger shirt because he didnt want another gunt moment


----------



## Boss Hawg (Today at 2:33 AM)

ITS OVER KIWIBROS!!!
RALPHAMALE VICTORY ACHIEVED!!!!
HOW WILL WE EVER COPE!!!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Swiss46 (Today at 2:36 AM)

THATSNOTTRUE said:


> are they flying to Philly now? That's a long drive.


They're gonna consummate the marriage at a road side rest stop.


----------



## Disastrously Dumb (Today at 2:40 AM)

ah fuck... he's gonna leak a sex tape to remain relevant..
isnt he?


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Today at 2:42 AM)

Glowie said:


> Nothing like traditional New Vegas marriage, broke, joyless and best man is a male prostitute.
> 
> Rage pig Ethan is spiraling down to complete irrelevance.
> 
> Next step would be life in a trailer park, spousal abuse and a divorce.


If we can exchange living in a shithole (based on their lack of money from Ralph wasting money) in Mexico then they they were already there i think


----------



## Lidl Drip (Today at 2:47 AM)

Damn watch out Ralph, she's gonna break your other eyesocket with that thing!


----------



## Reversal (Today at 2:50 AM)

Ralph looks happier than a pig in shit. The big fat googly-eyed rage pig has finally found his one true love to spend the rest of his life with.. again. The other times were flukes though! This time for sure it will not end in disaster. For realsies.


----------



## iudex (Today at 2:55 AM)

Null was right when he said Meigh is the most troon looking natal woman. That picture with Elvis is fucking uncanny


----------



## Ratling (Today at 2:58 AM)

Ralph get's married, with an Elvis impersonator. And if the universe aligns in utter shock and disgust, *The only child of the late Elvis Presley and Priscilla Presley died after she suffered an apparent cardiac arrest*.


----------



## Moths (Today at 2:58 AM)

Lmao ralph signed a contract with a BPD who can take half his shit when he leaves lol, lmao


----------



## PittsburghDK (Today at 3:03 AM)

Moths said:


> Lmao ralph signed a contract with a BPD who can take half his shit when he leaves lol, lmao


Half of nothing is nothing.


----------



## CheeseCrackers (Today at 3:05 AM)

Lidl Drip said:


> View attachment 4254680
> Damn watch out Ralph, she's gonna break your other eyesocket with that thing!


lmao these are awful. it looks like 2 dudes kissing


----------



## Hat Man (Today at 3:07 AM)

Attila Bakk and Jewel Rancid also had a Vegas wedding but at least no Elvis impersonators were involved. Imagine having a trashier wedding than two IP2 streamers who live in their car and had their kid taken away.


----------



## MeltyTW (Today at 3:07 AM)

Lidl Drip said:


> View attachment 4254680
> Damn watch out Ralph, she's gonna break your other eyesocket with that thing!


i thought pork wasnt kosher.


----------



## bravado (Today at 3:13 AM)

next poll should be how long until the divorce


----------



## NaggotFigger (Today at 3:13 AM)

Lidl Drip said:


> View attachment 4254680
> Damn watch out Ralph, she's gonna break your other eyesocket with that thing!


The batshit repulsive kiss between the horse and the hog. Anyway, both are hideous. Ugly troonish women and fat lolcowish pigs are really a bad combination.


----------



## Bukke Bruse (Today at 3:17 AM)

Invalidated one of Nulls jokes, Ralphamale victory


----------



## Lidl Drip (Today at 3:22 AM)

Bukke Bruse said:


> Invalidated one of Nulls jokes, Ralphamale victory
> 
> View attachment 4255056


The best thing about saying Ralph will never marry Meigh is that if he does it then you still win because this is absolute kino content. I'd rather be proven wrong than right on this one.

Also  look at his giant watermelon head, that thing looks ready to pop. Grandpa married his grandson kinda vibes from this pic.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Today at 3:37 AM)

OC


----------



## Thumb Butler (Today at 3:39 AM)

PittsburghDK said:


> Half of nothing is nothing.


To be fair, half of a broken bow is not much, but more than nothing.


----------



## BoglimArchives (Today at 3:40 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 4250439


Man, I thought *"You know what's fucking really white trash? Getting married in the middle of a wrestling ring to a pedophilic fivehead, while no family is present or consenting, which will likely be swatted because Ralph is such a cantankerous piece of shit that he incurs that level of animosity. That is a level of shitty fuckin' speed dealer level of trash fantasy that only Ralph can conjure. If there's a way Ralph could make this worse, I don't know what that is, but I'm sure he'll think of it."*

It feels good to be right, boys.



Moths said:


> Lmao ralph signed a contract with a BPD who can take half his shit when he leaves lol, lmao


Trust and believe, she will take *every-fucking-thing* that isn't bolted down and the courts will let her do it, too. Primarily because of the child, which Meigh will have custody of. Ralph has lots left to lose, this mega-retard squirrels away rainy day funds just like he records every conversation in case he needs to blackmail someone. 

Better not have told your fuckin' mentally insane wife where your savings are. She's gunna fuck you, Ralph. Watch, give it a couple of years and reference this post right here. Fat fuckin' idiot is gunna lose it all and move to goddamn Malta to avoid child support. Again.


----------



## dankogrg2 (Today at 3:52 AM)

Does he even own a suit?
@Null was wrong in one more thing he said.
Will he take the L? No


----------



## fedoralordjish (Today at 3:58 AM)

Disastrously Dumb said:


> ah fuck... he's gonna leak a sex tape to remain relevant..
> isnt he?


I would FAP to Mays nudes


----------



## Bukke Bruse (Today at 4:01 AM)

BoglimArchives said:


> Trust and believe, she will take *every-fucking-thing* that isn't bolted down and the courts will let her do it, too.



This whole event could be a Jerry Springer episode title. 
_My wife wants my possessions, but father in law already sold it all ! _


----------



## BoglimArchives (Today at 4:06 AM)

Bukke Bruse said:


> This whole event could be a Jerry Springer episode title.
> _My wife wants my possessions, but father in law already sold it all ! _


I think it's fair to say Ethan Ralph's life has been a walking episode of Jerry Springer from day 1.

_So what if I like thumbin' the ass, she was a minor when I met her anyway

I am addicted to trash burgers and obsessed with WWE

The dog was hung and gassed, but at what cost?_


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Today at 4:12 AM)

Bukke Bruse said:


> Invalidated one of Nulls jokes, Ralphamale victory
> 
> View attachment 4255056


100% may is crouching down in this photo


----------



## Calefactorite (Today at 4:13 AM)

BoglimArchives said:


> I think it's fair to say Ethan Ralph's life has been a walking episode of Jerry Springer from day 1.
> 
> _So what if I like thumbin' the ass, she was a minor when I met her anyway
> 
> ...


_My deadbeat son made me walk to dialysis

My boyfriend wanted a threesome... with a horse!_


----------



## NoonmanR (Today at 4:17 AM)

I'd like to point out that Gunt had an Elvis reception and then Elvis' only child fucking dies of a heart attack


			https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/celebrity/lisa-marie-presley-the-only-child-of-elvis-dies-at-54-after-a-brief-hospitalization/ar-AA16i6Ad
		



> “It is with a heavy heart that I must share the devastating news that my beautiful daughter Lisa Marie has left us,” Priscilla Presley said in a statement to The Associated Press. “She was the most passionate, strong and loving woman I have ever known.”
> 
> 
> A subsequent statement sent to USA TODAY on behalf of Priscilla and the Presley family expressed shock at “the tragic death of their beloved Lisa Marie. They are profoundly grateful for the support, love and prayers of everyone, and ask for privacy during this very difficult time.”
> ...



Really makes you think.


----------



## Bibendum (Today at 4:19 AM)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Confirmation that they got the cheapest Elvis wedding package.  The cheapest one is the only package where you only get three roses in your bouquet.
> View attachment 4251215


The BB gun was selling for as much as they paid for the wedding. Sad!


----------



## Thumb Butler (Today at 4:30 AM)

Swiss46 said:


> They're gonna consummate the marriage at a road side rest stop.


You're joking, but the joke is probably their reality. #marriedlife


----------



## dankogrg2 (Today at 4:38 AM)

I think we should make a thread where we keep listing growing examples of where Null was proven being wrong.
In what category should i publish it though, prospering grounds? offtopic?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Today at 4:40 AM)

AncientPhosphur said:


> the gunt




(looks like a radioactive blob creature)


----------



## Odogaron_big_red_dog (Today at 4:55 AM)

I'm torn. On one hand, I want to laugh at how white trash it is, and how this will legally fuck him over even harder when Meigh divorces him. On the other hand, he looks genuinely happy here, and that is something that I dislike. Ralph is funniest when hes seething and squirming with anger. Seeing a genuine smile turns me off.


Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Today at 4:55 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 4255347


>smile
>finger pointed at the camera
>sun glasses on Elvis
Eerily reminiscent of Haberman's photo.  Elvis and Pantsu confirmed sweeties.  Cancer Man Mister Medicare wins again.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Today at 4:58 AM)

Let history mark the day when the echo of Elvis Presley conferred upon Ralph (a man who is also likely to die on the toilet) the gift of spousal privilege in all future legal cases that are made against him.


----------



## Rungle (Today at 5:08 AM)

Tying the knot with a horse-woman homonculus to own the logs.


----------



## thegrayman (Today at 5:12 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


I just voted yes in the poll, this is how you do betting! 
Josh is gonna have some serious explaining to do on Friday.


----------



## thebigdream (Today at 5:13 AM)

Disastrously Dumb said:


> ah fuck... he's gonna leak a sex tape to remain relevant..
> isnt he?


I will admit to being owned if it means Ralph never releases a sex tape with the mare
Please Ralph, buddy, show at least some humanity


----------



## Takodachi (Today at 5:14 AM)

Congratulations ralph.
Now when Meigh inevitably dumps your ass *[She]* will be legally entitled to half your swamp, good fucking job.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Today at 5:28 AM)

Gunt deserves at least partial credit here. Despite being an obese alcoholic with no skills, and despite a laughably cringe white trash ceremony, he managed to find a girl, and put a ring on it. 

He has actually accomplished something worthwhile.


----------



## Tree (Today at 5:37 AM)

In a way being Ralph yet being happy is impressive.

Otherwise the situation is an indictment on mankind, a mote of the ashes.


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Today at 6:02 AM)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> Ralph posted some more pictures. So I guess that he eventually paid the 5 dollars and got a grand four un-watermarked pictures.
> View attachment 4254135View attachment 4254138View attachment 4254140View attachment 4254144


The Elvis impersonator looks like a shitty Andrew Dice Clay trying out a new comedy bit.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Today at 6:07 AM)

NoonmanR said:


> I'd like to point out that Gunt had an Elvis reception and then Elvis' only child fucking dies of a heart attack
> 
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/celebrity/lisa-marie-presley-the-only-child-of-elvis-dies-at-54-after-a-brief-hospitalization/ar-AA16i6Ad
> ...




I mean could you imagine someone imitating the look of your father only to wed a gunted hog to a horse in las vegas? Bet the shame killer her, same with ol' Sandra.


----------



## skol (Today at 6:11 AM)

will Gunt and Mantsu threads get zoosadist label now?


----------



## niggaphil (Today at 6:19 AM)

looking all of the lolcows wedding across the years, i think ralph and dsp weddings are the worst. Surprisingly, the common thing they shared are: A pig is marrying a horse


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Today at 6:30 AM)

Mans would not pass muster for business casual at my office. Pantsu's dress looks nice tho, even if I did a double take to check if it's a John Andrews Stan edit.


----------



## Freezard (Today at 6:30 AM)

I didn't think I'd ever see a man's wedding pictures taken while he was standing on a stepstool.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Today at 6:32 AM)

Bukke Bruse said:


> Invalidated one of Nulls jokes, Ralphamale victory
> 
> View attachment 4255056


Why did he dress up like a fatter shorter and drunker version of Uncle from red dead redemption?


----------



## FinnSven (Today at 6:40 AM)

Bukke Bruse said:


> Invalidated one of Nulls jokes, Ralphamale victory
> 
> View attachment 4255056



Does she have to get to her knees for photos like this?


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Today at 6:41 AM)

BoglimArchives said:


> I think it's fair to say Ethan Ralph's life has been a walking episode of Jerry Springer from day 1.
> 
> _So what if I like thumbin' the ass, she was a minor when I met her anyway
> 
> ...


_I made my mom walk to dialysis - So what?!

My baby daddy ran away to Mexico and I want that child support!

Transsexuals took my girlfriend’s stuff and called me 5’1” - I’ll fight em all!

Abnormal Bodies - “I got four boobs and a flesh apron - Coward!”

I got t-boned at an intersection whilst popping Xanax and reading the internets - Hide and watch!_


----------



## batterybee (Today at 6:46 AM)

hahah this is too funne,
i genuinly hope the best for them, as flawed and abrasive as they can be.


----------



## Kanada cilla choo (Today at 6:54 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


Part of me thinks he got a rented dress so he won't be embarrassed when it gets sold after the divorce, I mean, I'm not a woman nor gay so I'm not an expert on this, but the dress looks pretty shit, so I'm assuming he could afford it, he's either incredibly cheap or doing what I speculated.


----------



## bile demon (Today at 7:05 AM)

Very nice of Ralph to put John Andrews Stan in charge of the wedding photography. Hard work really does pay off.

Also, lmao at Elvis' daughter getting PFIZERED right after an imitation Elvis officiates this unholy event. Perfect timing.


----------



## Lemmingwiser (Today at 7:08 AM)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> A pig and a horse get married in Vegas, someone think of a punchline


They were equinely in love. I wish them the best. Hogs of kisses and love.

The joke above was written by an AI.


----------



## LaurenLauren (Today at 7:12 AM)

Ralph, brother do you even own a suit?


----------



## Cofi (Today at 7:15 AM)

Bukke Bruse said:


> Invalidated one of Nulls jokes, Ralphamale victory
> 
> View attachment 4255056


am i schizo for thinking ralph is petty enough that he choose that pose to dab on jim?


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Today at 7:27 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


500lbs and 5’ 1” confirmed. Meigh ducks to try to look less taller than him, but Elvis fucking ruins it


----------



## Ethan Ralph Is 5'1" (Today at 7:28 AM)

He accidentally uploaded the original first:


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Today at 7:34 AM)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> A pig and a horse get married in Vegas, someone think of a punchline.


And the horse says, why the long face?

I guess idubz and Anissa no longer have the saddest wedding…


----------



## MeltyTW (Today at 7:36 AM)

Ethan Ralph Is 5'1 said:


> He accidentally uploaded the original first:
> 
> View attachment 4256144


Did he actually? This whole arc has broke my sense of reality


----------



## Blitzsneed (Today at 7:40 AM)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


What's up with cows marrying in Vegas' white trash chapels? And will we see another instance of them tying the knot in one? Reality is truly stranger than fiction.



Ethan Ralph Is 5'1 said:


> He accidentally uploaded the original first:
> 
> View attachment 4256144


Your username is name of the game. What a manlet.


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Today at 7:43 AM)

MeltyTW said:


> Did he actually? This whole arc has broke my sense of reality


Let me break it down for you. 

He was born as Obesey the Dwarf, but he got kicked off the island because he kept trying to put his tiny todger in Snow White’s mouth while she was passed out.


----------



## buttmunch (Today at 7:43 AM)

Ethan Ralph Is 5'1 said:


> He accidentally uploaded the original first:
> 
> View attachment 4256144


do you think this is the same place britbong's parents got married in? very classy i heard, very SAD she cant even do a real smile and still looks very manish, look at him on his tippy toes though


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Today at 7:49 AM)

Blitzsneed said:


> What's up with cows marrying in Vegas' white trash chapels? And will we see another instance of them tying the knot in one? Reality is truly stranger than fiction.



I can’t imagine going to some shitshack for a canned Elvis ceremony when you could just make up your own place and hire some rent-a-minister for like $100, with a far better chance of it coming off as special and possibly even scoring more romance points than a big production. 

Unfortunately for Ralph, Walmart doesn’t carry his size of shirt


----------



## Thumb Butler (Today at 7:50 AM)

niggaphil said:


> looking all of the lolcows wedding across the years, i think ralph and dsp weddings are the worst. Surprisingly, the common thing they shared are: A pig is marrying a horse


This even beats DSP's wedding.


----------



## cheese burger69 (Today at 7:52 AM)

bile demon said:


> Very nice of Ralph to put John Andrews Stan in charge of the wedding photography. Hard work really does pay off.
> 
> Also, lmao at Elvis' daughter getting PFIZERED right after an imitation Elvis officiates this unholy event. Perfect timing.


 It's called, "The Ralphamale Curse" for a reason, BIACH!




Link



Spoiler



Funny enough, if he wasn't in vegas, he would do a smash or pass for Ms Presley on his livestream for like 8 hours straight.


----------



## Schizobiker (Today at 7:53 AM)

when the divorce papers coming?


----------



## Zilortha (Today at 7:54 AM)

This is one of the trashiest things I've ever seen and I can't stop laughing. I can't imagine any woman with an iota of self respect would let _this_ be their wedding. I'd die of shame alone.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Today at 7:58 AM)

I'm not sure why, but I almost feel like getting married in the middle of a wrestling ring in a VFW would have been an upgrade. At least it's unique? This is both trashy and trite.

That said, I'm happy Meigh finally did get the marriage she wanted. Why she wanted it, who knows.


----------



## KKKaan (Today at 8:00 AM)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> John Andrews Stan edit


He doesn't even make them anymore, there's no need.


----------



## IDanceonTrannyGraves (Today at 8:01 AM)

Fucking cunt couldn't even wear a tie to his own wedding?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Today at 8:08 AM)

IDanceonTrannyGraves said:


> Fucking cunt couldn't even wear a tie to his own wedding?


The Ralphacope is that he "had to improvise". This excuse doesn't pass muster though, they were already planning on getting married this week and clearly May was prepared given she brought a strippers cocktail dress all ready for it!

Plus, are you telling me THE RALPHAMALE couldn't even afford to rent a suit for his big day?

This is just peak Ralphalaziness, it gets out the way something he couldn't be bothered to plan and pay for with minimal fuss, and May is too dumb to see he wanted this done and closed asap. That bitch is smiling like Wallace from Wallace and Gromit. She's so happy to be hitched to her abusive, addict, baby daddy! So happy!


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Today at 8:12 AM)

I guess Pantsu's name is Amanda Ralph and she is officially Mrs. Ralph.
Very strange.


----------



## IDanceonTrannyGraves (Today at 8:15 AM)

Fucking cunt couldn't even wear a tie to his own wedding?


----------



## ItCouldBeWorse (Today at 8:15 AM)

I thought trashy Vegas weddings were just a shitty trope in media, guess I was wrong.
Honestly, if anyone could have proven that trope it was gonna be Ralph.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Today at 8:20 AM)

IDanceonTrannyGraves said:


> Fucking cunt couldn't even wear a tie to his own wedding?


His outfit screams wedding at 5, shots in the bar at 6.


----------



## KingOfHypocrisy (Today at 8:28 AM)

Meme drop


----------



## Throwing Romans (Today at 8:30 AM)

marrying a fucking pedophile to own the ayyy-lawgs


----------



## heathercho (Today at 8:31 AM)

bile demon said:


> Very nice of Ralph to put John Andrews Stan in charge of the wedding photography. Hard work really does pay off.
> 
> Also, lmao at Elvis' daughter getting PFIZERED right after an imitation Elvis officiates this unholy event. Perfect timing.


Lisa Marie : DEAD
Ye : MARRIED
Null : BANANA PEPPERS ALL OVER THE FLOOR.

The Rage Pig chortles in the distance. A horse neighs. Crops are ruined. Animals flee. Today has been a Ralphaday, indeed.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Today at 8:31 AM)

Imagine getting an Elvis Impersonator to marry you instead of Me, the Clown of Rock.

0 Star Dayz Ralph, ZERO STAR DAYS.


----------



## Almighty Space Duck (Today at 8:32 AM)

I can imagine the echoes of Neighs hoofs clop clop clopping as she’s being led by her reigns down the aisle.


Picture the scene:
Gunt at the altar slouching proudly.
The door at the back of the hall opens with a whinny.
Someone presses play on the cd player.
Elvis leads Neigh down the isle.
Clop
Clop
Clop
Clop

What a beautiful moment.


----------



## Varis (Today at 8:35 AM)

You actually followed through for once, Ralph. Well done! I'm happy for you two.

That'll do, pig. That'll do.


----------



## dankogrg2 (Today at 8:40 AM)

He wore a suit for AF convention, but didn't bother to have one for his own wedding


----------



## Telemeter (Today at 8:44 AM)

First thing Ralph does as a newly wed?

Holler at KF.





He really did get married just to own Jersh.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Today at 8:48 AM)

Congrats to the newlyweds! Where's the Marriage registry so I can send the present? Petco? Old McDonald's farm?


----------



## FunPosting101 (Today at 8:49 AM)

So Ralph is going to produce more children of the corn soon? How terrifying.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Today at 8:50 AM)

Ralph only did this to get back at Pantsu’s dad.


----------



## Telemeter (Today at 8:52 AM)

FunPosting101 said:


> So Ralph is going to produce more children of the corn soon? How terrifying.


Ralph hates children and he can't stand being in the same house as Rozy.

Buuuut, imagine how much Josh would be owned if Ralph had a non-bastard child, I don't know how Null would ever get over that.


Pill Cosby said:


> Ralph only did this to get back at Pantsu’s dad.


No, he did it because of the "forever fiancee" jokes, the Harris thing was coincidental, but it might have given him the final push to do it, instead of pussying out of it like he did last year with the bowling alley wedding. Also I believe this keeps may from being called to testify against him on some legal matters, but it's still like 80% to spite Josh.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Today at 9:00 AM)

Telemeter said:


> First thing Ralph does as a newly wed?
> 
> Holler at KF.
> 
> ...


This literally proves nothing; you could just be renting the dress for an extended period of five days or whatever, you absolute broke-ass cheapskate coward. Either show the receipt or destroy the dress to prove you're actually able to afford to lay cash on counter to purchase things like a real man.


----------



## Orange Piccolo (Today at 9:04 AM)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> A pig and a horse get married in Vegas, someone think of a punchline.


I thought the pictures _were_ the punchline.


----------



## AltisticRight (Today at 9:05 AM)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> Ralph posted some more pictures. So I guess that he eventually paid the 5 dollars and got a grand four un-watermarked pictures.
> View attachment 4254135View attachment 4254138View attachment 4254140View attachment 4254144


I love how she had to lean on an angle and Ethan had to wear a trashy straw hat to make him appear taller. 

Look at that Elvis larp guy, towering both of them, with Ethan obviously being the shortest. 

You may have married your broodmare but you're still 5'1'', Ethan. You're short. And fat. Fat. SHORT AND FAT.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Today at 9:06 AM)

LaurenLauren said:


> View attachment 4256067
> 
> Ralph, brother do you even own a suit?


TOTAL AKKADIAN VICTORY!


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (Today at 9:08 AM)

IT'S NOT TRUEEEEE The Ralphamale paid FULL PRICE for this 5 star dress


----------



## AltisticRight (Today at 9:16 AM)

Ghost of Guntmas Past said:


> IT'S NOT TRUEEEEE The Ralphamale paid FULL PRICE for this 5 star dress
> View attachment 4256560


Don't entice him to hire yet another Black hooker tonight.


----------



## Fools Idol (Today at 9:17 AM)

Honestly, was May ever going to do better than a cheap wedding to a fat alcoholic redneck?


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Today at 9:21 AM)

Getting beat up in Portugal for the 3rd time would've been less embarrassing.


----------



## Almighty Space Duck (Today at 9:21 AM)

> Honestly, was May ever going to do better than a cheap wedding to a fat alcoholic redneck?


She could have been turned into glue and dog food.


----------



## Scout Trooper (Today at 9:27 AM)

No comment.


----------



## Slobs (Today at 9:28 AM)

YumeNoHero said:


> A pig marrying a horse. Adds a dog into the mix and you'll get a barn.


Well you'll never guess what Ralph just dug out of the pedohorse's ass when consummating the marriage...


Spoiler: *shakes pills*



It's pedmencoooo!

Pedobearmenco courtesy of @Polentic


----------



## TheGrandDragonJesus (Today at 9:43 AM)

This was so embarrassing the daughter of the real Elvis had a heart attack and died.


----------



## Catto Gatto (Today at 9:45 AM)

Of all the lolcows on this site, Ralph is the _only_ one that my brain refuses to accept is a real person. I don’t follow him closely but every time he does something unthinkably retarded I’ll check in. The Portugal trip was what really got me - I couldn’t process it as anything other than a scripted reality show.

This is starting to apply to his orbiters too, because the fact that people continue to willingly involve themselves with this fugly manlet and have his bastard children just will not compute. And now somehow this fat fuck has _both_ of his kids’ grandpas, in active Twitter wars against him? Vickers, Vickers Jr. Wonder when Vickers III will make his eventual debut.


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Today at 9:47 AM)

You know, now that I think about it, wasn't Elvis something of a gunt himself?


----------



## Kanada cilla choo (Today at 9:52 AM)

Ghost of Guntmas Past said:


> IT'S NOT TRUEEEEE The Ralphamale paid FULL PRICE for this 5 star dress
> View attachment 4256560


He rented out a 175-dollar dress, I've spent more money on my stupid weapon-collecting hobby than Ralph did for his Wife's wedding dress, he's gotta be the cheapest motherfucker I've ever seen. I think Null is right about May just being a mentally ill retard, but I still guess its time we start taking bets on when the Divorce is gonna happen.


----------



## BallBuster II (Today at 9:59 AM)

So he's been in Vegas the last few days for this 5* wedding where he used Pantsu's dad's credit card to pay for it.  Now he is flying to NJ or PA for his Guntamania nonsense.  Then will be flying back to Mexico?  So Mexico>Vegas>NJ/PA>Mexico.  All this flying can't be cheap.


----------



## Cats (Today at 10:01 AM)

holy shit this looks like a still from an Aphex Twin video


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Today at 10:02 AM)

Ethan Ralph and Meigh get hitched by fake Elvis and Lisa Marie dies. Coincidence?


----------



## Truly Rural (49 minutes ago)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> prove you're actually able to afford to lay cash on counter to purchase things like a real man.


I'll have you know Ralphamali can pay anything and everything with other people's credit cards. I commit fraud like a MAN all day long, bet you wouldn't have the balls to do it, pussy alog.


----------



## Tour of Italy (48 minutes ago)

Commandant Swordfish said:


> Even Jellyfish - an animal with no brain at all, that start off life effectively as a plant, can tell which way is up.
> 
> There is no way on God's green flat Earth that you can consider the possibility that is "up", even with the trans shit taken into account, and for you to even consider that as a possibility makes me very concerned for your well-being and circumstances in your personal life. Even if you aren't saying "Yes, that's up", the fact you considered that a possibility makes me worry for you, friend.
> 
> ...


Fat drunken asshole vs. AGP pedophile

Like I said, probably a sideways move.


----------



## Talisa_Kite (47 minutes ago)

I haven't really got an issue with the married in Vegas by Elvis thing. Yeah, its a bit tacky but its the sort of thing which could be kind of sweet if you're a couple in love having a spur of the moment, cheap wedding. It'd make a pretty funny story for your kids. And while they're not dressed their best, I'm not inclined to rag on them for their clothes. They are underdressed (or he is) but not shabby or dirty and they're hardly dressed as badly as half the people on the Vegas strip.

However, for them this is just another bad move on top of many other bad moves. 'Fun, impulsive Vegas wedding' only works out long-term if you are otherwise a stable, happy, loving couple whose lives don't revolve around making spectacles of yourself.


----------



## The Ugly One (40 minutes ago)

Reotardo da Vinci said:


> This literally proves nothing; you could just be renting the dress for an extended period of five days or whatever, you absolute broke-ass cheapskate coward. Either show the receipt or destroy the dress to prove you're actually able to afford to lay cash on counter to purchase things like a real man.


idk, looks like one of those things that can be had for about $50 at a ghetto fashion place


----------



## Jacky Jennings (36 minutes ago)

Fannyscum said:


> LOL.
> LMAO.
> View attachment 4250435
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


Horrific, This is by far one of the most trailer trash weddings I've ever seen. Ralph couldn't even pay $50 for a decent suit.  This is America First in a nutshell! Also  what's a horse doing marrying Ethan Ralph???


ulsterscotsman said:


> View attachment 4251579
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/HMo1166/status/1613676694191198210
> ...


Creepy! Also Harry Morris looks like Fetterman


Vect said:


> View attachment 4252192View attachment 4252195
> So who had the trashier Vegas/Elvis wedding package?
> 
> Also I thought Pantsu was better looking than that.


Lower rent than IDubbzzz disgusting whore wife!


----------



## Hüftpriester (35 minutes ago)

I have to say...now that more photos have been released...I'm kind of shocked by how bad Ralph looks. For the past year, we've only really seen him on his low res webcam wearing a hat and sunglasses. Now we have 4K footage of his face....and it's more horrifying than I remember. He looks like absolute shit. Imagine being under 60 years old and looking like this. Remember kids, eat your veggies and don't do drugs.


----------



## Evil Peter Griffin (31 minutes ago)

Can that fat sack of shit do anything that isn't white trash? Or is being a low life degenerate so ingrained he can't?


----------



## Skitzels (30 minutes ago)

Hüftpriester said:


> I have to say...now that more photos have been released...I'm kind of shocked by how bad Ralph looks. For the past year, we've only really seen him on his low res webcam wearing a hat and sunglasses. Now we have 4K footage of his face....and it's more horrifying than I remember. He looks like absolute shit. Imagine being under 60 years old and looking like this. Remember kids, eat your veggies and don't do drugs.
> View attachment 4256915View attachment 4256920


I wouldn’t believe you if you told me he was only in his mid 30s. He looks old enough to be Faith’s grandfather


----------



## Thumb Butler (28 minutes ago)

Scout Trooper said:


> No comment.
> View attachment 4256643


He's so damn tiny. And this is obviously with lifts.


----------



## Truly Rural (25 minutes ago)

I really really love the fact that their "surprise" was spoiled. Imagine your blood enemy announcing your biggest "gotcha" and spoil all the face rubbing fun you've been planning to do, it defeated the purpose of their wedding to a great degree. Harry ruined it for Ralph, good job.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (17 minutes ago)

BallBuster II said:


> So he's been in Vegas the last few days for this 5* wedding where he used Pantsu's dad's credit card to pay for it.  Now he is flying to NJ or PA for his Guntamania nonsense.  Then will be flying back to Mexico?  So Mexico>Vegas>NJ/PA>Mexico.  All this flying can't be cheap.


"No refunds" for those Ralphamania tix cause that money has already been spent at the tables.



Truly Rural said:


> I'll have you know Ralphamali can pay anything and everything with other people's credit cards. I commit fraud like a MAN all day long, bet you wouldn't have the balls to do it, pussy alog.


Five Fraud Days baby!


----------



## Fancy_Robot (10 minutes ago)

OK I don't follow the Ethan Ralph too closely so someone has to explain to me why that normal appearing, fairly attractive woman is marrying him.  Did her father kill himself yet?


----------



## Pill Cosby (10 minutes ago)

Sniperwoof said:


> numerous illegitimate children.


I asked AI for "children of the corn with a pig and horse"; this is the "Ralph" family according to Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (5 minutes ago)

Hüftpriester said:


> I have to say...now that more photos have been released...I'm kind of shocked by how bad Ralph looks. For the past year, we've only really seen him on his low res webcam wearing a hat and sunglasses. Now we have 4K footage of his face....and it's more horrifying than I remember. He looks like absolute shit. Imagine being under 60 years old and looking like this. Remember kids, eat your veggies and don't do drugs.
> View attachment 4256915View attachment 4256920


That is an actual neckbeard, it’s like the Jack Murphy version of a neckbeard. At first glance I thought he grew it out but it’s just a patchy mess over his fat face and he looks absolutely terrible, like a man in his 60s


----------



## Elbe (1 minute ago)

Elvis - Obese, pill-addicted entertainer who died on the toilet aged 42.
Ethan Ralph -


----------

